# I Came Across These Pocket Watches



## da2ca (Feb 19, 2011)

I was going through some of my dadâ€™s stuff the other day and came across these.

I know the Waltham was my granddads but the others were picked up by my dad.

Any info on any of them would be appreciated.























































Two are gold coloured and the others are hallmarked silver???


----------



## Craiginuk (Mar 4, 2011)

The omega is between 1894 and 1902 according to this http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202 A nice set of watches!


----------



## da2ca (Feb 19, 2011)

Craiginuk said:


> The omega is between 1894 and 1902 according to this http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=50202 A nice set of watches!


That is the only one that doesn't seam to work.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The last Waltham pictured is a 1908 traveller, 7 jewel affair, one of a run of 1999.

Can't read the serial numbers on the others.


----------



## da2ca (Feb 19, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> The last Waltham pictured is a 1908 traveller, 7 jewel affair, one of a run of 1999.
> 
> Can't read the serial numbers on the others.


Thats the one that was my granddads then my dads before becoming mine. The serial No is 18421512 this one seams to work ok but the glass is well marked with light scratches and the dial is a bit grubby.


----------



## da2ca (Feb 19, 2011)

da2ca said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > The last Waltham pictured is a 1908 traveller, 7 jewel affair, one of a run of 1999.
> ...


Sorry just re read your post.

One has RODE watch Co

Swiss

Fifteen

15 jewels

Two 2 adjustments

and 10255 on the mechanism

and 25710 on the inner and outer case.

this one looks clean and in working order.

The other looks feminine with the outer casing being totally engraved. the inner case has 2 holes in for the keys with engraving around the holes one to wind and the other to adjust the watch. I am finding it difficult to read the number on this one though its either 15510 or 16610 on both the inner and outer cases.

The last one is an avia 17 jewels, incabloc, swiss made on the face. This looks a modern one with the date on the face as well. I have not sussed how to open this one though.


----------

